# scarborough



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks great I learned to blow bubbles with bubble gum in Whitby :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Haggis said:


>


I can assure you that Scarborough Ontario looks nothing like this. Oh, I bet Whitby is completely different as well. :laugh:

Nice photo though. :thumbsup:

Later,
William


----------

